# how much money should one charge to drop a tree



## bandmill dave (Jan 27, 2007)

hay now, I have been cutting wood for a long time for myself friends and family,firewood mostly. I recently purchased a bandmill and have had a few people ask if the mill is for hire. my intent for getting the mill is to make lumber for a new house not really for hire..anyhooo.. My qusetion is how much to charge for tree dropping services also is it better to quote a tree price or charge by the hour. I have my milling prices figured out but was not sure about chain saw time?? ANyoNE???


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 27, 2007)

Fifty to seventy five bucks a man hour is typical around here.


----------



## bandmill dave (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks Mike for the input I was going to say 50 per hr so i was in the right ballpark. Now I can call the tree owner back and not be cutting anyone short no pun intended hahaha thanks again mike... BMDhttp://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/jester.gif
:jester:


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 27, 2007)

Dave, where in CT are you at?


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 27, 2007)

About a year ago,I started figuring a $150 minimum...Our regular labor rate is $200 per hour per crew,so I thought I was cutting it kind of short on the minimum price because from phone call to finish,there will be more than an hour tied up in just about any job


----------



## JohnH (Jan 27, 2007)

That like asking what the price of a new car. It depends on what you'r options are. The more things around the tree like a house,swing set,pool,shed the more the price goes up. Hourly i go 150 the first hour and 55 an hour after that.


----------



## infomet (Jan 27, 2007)

My tree guy will come, shoot a line, hook to truck, drop tree and run for $100.
I let him come when convenient for him (on the way somewhere) and I do everything else. I just do this when something is big and leaning toward the house, really just to get his insurance. Otherwise, I do 'em myself.

He knows me, so this isn't the top rate, but I consider it fair to us both.


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 27, 2007)

hourly rates are fine just as long as you have a minimum to show up. $50 an hour and you do a 15 minute job to drop a tree with no minimum charge, I'd stay home and go broke.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 28, 2007)

It also depends on the risk involved.

If there is some risk that you may have to use your deductible, then you should have that figured in.

If it is a simple drop that any treeman can do, then stick to your hourly rate.

Do not go with what other people charge, but what you need to profit. If you can get by with less then $50/mhr then you are more competative.


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 28, 2007)

*there are alot of factors involved.*

risk factor?do you need a climber? a crane? what kind of equipment is needed? do you have to clean up?how easy is it to get it off the property? 

if you're ever in the central CT area i can take you out and give you some pointers.


----------



## asiegler04 (Jan 29, 2007)

I always factor in fuel, maintnece, hiring help (grounds crew), and how much I want out of it. Then work from there.


----------



## musch (Jan 29, 2007)

I paid about $350 years ago to have half a birch tree dropped.
It was hanging over the house, and I was concerned about it.
One man, took a couple hours, used a bucket, hauled everything away.

It wasn't cheap, but neither was my roof.


----------

